# Your thoughts on my lens choice for a music event



## bINGLe (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi,

I recently asked for some general tips on shooting my first job: band, crowd and general event shots (inc ad hoc candid, portrait and some minor architectural).

I'm now looking for responses specifically on which lenses i should take.

Again, for a little background, i will have good and close access to bands and punters.
Lighting will be good/professional for bands. Lighting will be "challenging" elsewhere.

I'm able to get as close as 2-3 metres to bands and front of crowds, but will also be looking to take wide and long shots from the side, midway, and back of the rooms (multiple locations in an old mill building - each room generally 15m x 25m approximate dimensions).

This is my entire lens correction.
For ease, I'd ideally like to carry no more than three (one on, plus two in a bag). These will be on a Canon 760d

EFS 24 2.8
EF 50 1.8 STM
EF 85 1.8
EFS 10-18 4.5-5.6
Sigma 17-50 2.8 OS
EFS 55-250 4-5.6 IS

Canon 270 ex mkII flash (although won't be allowed to use flash on the bands)

I'm also considering taking my Fuji X100s.


Thanks,


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2017)

Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 OS is one to carry, for SURE. After that, I say the 85mm f/1.8 EF lens. And then the 10-18mm, for the widest of the wide shots from close-up.


----------



## bINGLe (Apr 5, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 OS is one to carry, for SURE. After that, I say the 85mm f/1.8 EF lens. And then the 10-18mm, for the widest of the wide shots from close-up.




Thanks Derrel!

Would you happily use an f4-5.6 in low light?
I'm not sure I'd want to push my ISO beyond 800 tops.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 6, 2017)

bINGLe said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 OS is one to carry, for SURE. After that, I say the 85mm f/1.8 EF lens. And then the 10-18mm, for the widest of the wide shots from close-up.
> ...



ISO of 800 was tops back when I had a D200. maybe even the beginning of pushing it for my D90. 
my 16mp D7000 barely noticed ISO 800. 

the canon 760D (or T6s here in the states) has a much newer 24mp sensor and should _*easily *_handle ISO of 1600-3200. 
my 16mp fuji does quite well at ISO 3200. 
I certainly wouldnt worry about your camera at ISO 800.


----------



## bINGLe (Apr 6, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> bINGLe said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...




Thanks Pixmedic.

I find in some situations (usually low contrast) that there is a bit too much noise above ISO 800 for my liking.
However I think given the subject matter, and a little post processing, it may add to the scene if handled well.

I'm hoping that there shouldn't be too much low contrast by nature of it being a well lit music event.

For your two penneth (cents!), what are your thoughts on lenses: based on other for taking light and the end event description?


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 6, 2017)

bINGLe said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > bINGLe said:
> ...




the 17-50 and the 85mm, certainly. 
their larger apertures will let you keep ISO _*down*_, and shutter speeds _*up*_ for moving subjects. 
if you find yourself really needing reach, the 55-250.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 6, 2017)

bINGLe said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 OS is one to carry, for SURE. After that, I say the 85mm f/1.8 EF lens. And then the 10-18mm, for the widest of the wide shots from close-up.
> ...



The 10-18 is a short lens, with low subject magnification, so it could be hand-held at lower shutter speeds than a longe rlens, with less blurring of the subject. Use whatever ISO is needed to stop movement, and shoot the 10-18 pretty close to wide-open if needed. Keep in mind, you will need to expose for the brightest light on-stage.


----------



## LMKPhotoFilm (Apr 10, 2017)

17-50, 85, and 10-15 as previously stated. You definitely get some nice shots with the 17-50. Has a great range. And the 85 will give you great portrait-esque shots.


----------



## Frankinfuji (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm not a professional, just a keen amateur who's photographed some bar bands, but for me a wide aperture is the number 1 priority,  so the 50 and 85 f1.8 get my vote.

You're able to move position and get close, so you don't need more than 85mm, and you should have the space to change lenses.

If you were stuck in the mosh pit with the audience,  then a zoom would be good,  but brighr primes are better to help you get a high shutter speed to freeze the movement of the performers, low iso and some subject isolation, as the background will be messy.


----------

